
Redox: The Rust operating system in 2016 - CheckDrex
https://redox-os.org/news/this-year-in-redox-18/
======
CheckDrex
If you're interested in the project, please consider donating: [https://redox-
os.org/donate/](https://redox-os.org/donate/)

The main dev just quit his job to be able to work full-time on Redox.
Donations, however, are crucial.

